# Pokémon Smash reveals "shocking" game announcement



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2011)

Pokémon Smash, the variety show that airs weekly in Japan, has just given the details of the Mewtwo that is to be given away over WiFi for Japanese Pokémon Black & White games. This Mewtwo is Level 70, has the ability Pressure, the Premier Ribbon and the moves; Psystrike, Shadow Ball and Aura Sphere with one more to be revealed on the 25th. It has no other further special features. This Mewtwo will be distributed from September 26th 2011 to October 31st 2011. [/p]




Source

Well, that's just great.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 18, 2011)

weres the shocking part ?


----------



## Zorua (Sep 18, 2011)

This was the *shock* announcement?! So am I supposed to go like 'OMG OMG OMG OMG'? Nintendo, I am dissapoint.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 18, 2011)

They say that "shocking announcement" was a mistranslation.


----------



## Nebz (Sep 18, 2011)

Well... I'm Shocked.


Spoiler



Well... not really.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shocking Game Announcement"
I think Google translator messed up.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 18, 2011)

Shocking, maybe to die-hard Pokemon fans?

Then again, AceWarhead, maybe you're right.


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Sep 18, 2011)

I was expecting a new pokemon game for 3ds/dsior something but we just get a mewtwoon lvl 70 with 3 moves lol


----------



## thela_kid (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahaha I had a feeling it would be this shitty.



Spoiler



In reality I expected it to be at least a new game or something. But this?? Come on....


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 18, 2011)

...im shocked this was the shock announcement does this mean the shock announcement worked? thats just shocking.


----------



## thela_kid (Sep 18, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> ...im shocked this was the shock announcement does this mean the shock announcement worked? thats just shocking.



xD ahah you just won the game


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 18, 2011)

Why does Japan get all the Pokémon events?!?! I have a list of HG/SS events I'm still waiting for!!!


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 18, 2011)

It's shocking for getting a lot of disappointment. Time to find my Pokemon Black.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> *They say that "shocking announcement" was a mistranslation.*


----------



## thela_kid (Sep 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *They say that "shocking announcement" was a mistranslation.*



why the pointless quote?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you've been reading this thread at all you'd know it's not at all pointless.


----------



## thela_kid (Sep 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> thela_kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny how you assume I didn't read it when clearly I did, leading me to inquire as to why reposting a statement that was already posted and read by everybody else. Unless you are a parrot or broken record


----------



## Forstride (Sep 18, 2011)

^

He's at the top of today's top posters with 49 posts.  I wouldn't doubt it if he's just posting whatever to raise his post count.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't assume that.  Nor did I imply it.  I merely implied that you should reread the thread and correct your logic on the matter accordingly.


----------



## thela_kid (Sep 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> *If you've been reading this thread at all you'd know it's not at all pointless.*
> 
> I didn't assume that.  Nor did I imply it.  I merely implied that you should reread the thread and correct your logic accordingly.



You stated that if I had read it (which I did), I would have understood it as not pointless. Seeing as I did find it pointless, you then insinuated that I did not read it. Perhaps it is _your_ logic, and quite frankly your communication skills, that need recalibrating, Mr. Parrot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Have a nice day


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well clearly you don't understand, so apparently you didn't do it.

Of course, I doubt you will.  See, it's not my communications skills that need work, it's that I don't feel like explaining something that('s) [should be] pretty obvious.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 18, 2011)

i was hoping for a pokemon 5th gen 3d game like the first one on the wii well this blows smoke out of the water...


----------



## Nebz (Sep 18, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The smaller text makes it a bit hard to notice. The text being quoted, bolded, and enlarged attracts more attention and of course informs those who are reading so that more posts about it not being shocking do not appear. 
It's kinda easy to understood if you're reading through the thread. "Shocking announcement" was mistranslated and people are upset because it wasn't so... _shocking_. Machomuu's post just makes it a bit more clear for those who like to just skim through threads or just not read posts that don't interest them.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> thela_kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## thela_kid (Sep 18, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> The smaller text makes it a bit hard to notice. The text being quoted, bolded, and enlarged attracts more attention and of course informs those who are reading so that more posts about it not being shocking do not appear.



Oh I guess that makes sense. I didn't understand because I read the thread and already read that post, so I felt that it was unnecessary. But then again there ARE people like Mr. Parrot that just skim through threads without reading them and assuming everybody else does the same because of their "I'm right and everyone else is wrong" complex


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, well you should know that I don't do that, just for future reference  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 18, 2011)

No, it was a pointless quote. Anybody that goes to a news thread and doesn't actually read the news is wasting their time --and they're kind of silly.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> No, it was a pointless quote. Anybody that goes to a news thread and doesn't actually read the news is wasting their time --and they're kind of silly.


The thing is the news nor the OP actually says it.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're telling me that a reader can't read the third post in a topic? 

And I don't know about you, but posts often have a lot of new information as well. In a NEWS topic, it would be wise to read everything. Unless it's over ten pages, in which case looking for posts with a larger amount of text may be more helpful.

EDIT: Not to mention this entire page is useless, and you posted only a few posts after jan77.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that they can't, but that they won't.  I've seen it happen many times.  Too many, if you ask me.

Probably should've waited until there were more posts, though.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be best to let the silly people figure it out for themselves then, eh?


----------



## Forstride (Sep 18, 2011)

Ladies, ladies.  People will read posts if they want to.  You shouldn't go around quoting a post just to bold/make it bigger, without even adding any input of your own.  It makes you look like a post-count spammed, idiot, and it makes the other person's post you quoted useless.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the first time I've done it outside of EoF, mainly because most posts that do it get deleted and I mostly never need to, and- who are you calling a lady!?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 18, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Ladies, ladies.  People will read posts if they want to.  You shouldn't go around quoting a post just to bold/make it bigger, without even adding any input of your own.  It makes you look like a post-count spammed, idiot, and it makes the other person's post you quoted useless.
> You can't call me a lady when:
> -All three of us are male
> -You basically said what I said
> ...


Yeah...

So, onto a similar topic, I hope a new Pokemon gets announced soon! Well, as long as I have the money for it. :/


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Well there is still the possibility of Iwata (or someone, I forgot who, I don't think it was Iwata) announcing the game.  It was stated somewhere, though they later said it was unlikely.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think that machomuu's quote was necessary, seeing that everyone was still complaining about this not being a shocking announcement even when it already had been said multiple times that it was a mistranslation.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 18, 2011)

Pointless Mewtwo because you can tutor those moves >___>...(dunno bout Psystrike tho)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 18, 2011)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> Pointless Mewtwo because you can tutor those moves >___>...(dunno bout Psystrike tho)


Psystrike is learned at Lv. 100.

Plus, Mewtwo was not available in Gen V, as far as I know.


----------



## Eckin (Sep 18, 2011)

wait for the 25th when they'll announce the fourth attack:

thundershock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *gasp*


----------



## smile72 (Sep 18, 2011)

I suspected it would be an announcement like this.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, it IS a mistranslation after all.


----------



## Le Panda (Sep 18, 2011)

This could be a hint on the next movie or Pokemon Grey. Hail Blizzard & Psycho Drive sets and now a Mewtwo event? It could be possible that Mewtwo will make an appearance in the next movie or game. It's just my speculation. They wouldn't make that a "shocking announcement" if it was only a mewtwo event. What would announcing a new game be then? "Super shocking announcement that will most certainly give your children AIDS"?

There's more to this, I hope.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 18, 2011)

I was just going to say "holy crap there's a lot of posts in here considering it was posted not too long ago".... buuuut then I seen that it was only 2 people bitching, so I didn't care.

I'm actually surprised that people thought there was going to be an announcement of a game or movie. I mean, honestly, Pokemon in the U.S should be treated like Valve and release dates, don't care and you won't be disappointed. It's never what we expect.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 18, 2011)

on serebii.net they said there was the mewtwo event AND a shock announcement o.e


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN AFTER THAT WAS POSTED THE FIRST TIME THERE WERE STILL PEOPLE WHO DID NOT APPEAR TO SEE IT, POSTING AS IF THAT INFORMATION HAD NOT BEEN REVEALED

And that's why he did it.

The end.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 18, 2011)

Well that's a disappointment.
Anyway i'm very surprised that not once in this thread, anyone has mentioned the Pokèpark 2 announcement...
Anyway we still need to wait for the shock announcement mentioned earlier on in this year.
I doubt THAT could be a mistranslation..


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, too bad the shock announcement wasn't something more.

Still though, this is a special Mewtwo they're giving away, it has the new move Psystrike.
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Psystrike

Mewtwo has not had access to such a useful psychic attack before, it has 100 power/accuracy like earthquake, 10pp, and the added bonus of being a special attack that inflicts physical damage.

Basically when this becomes legal, expect a bit of change in how ubers is played.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 18, 2011)

Never heard of the move psystrike before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty nice move.


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 18, 2011)

SHOCKING.. REALLY SHOCKING..



Spoiler



I really am, shocked! ^.^


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Sep 18, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Yeah, too bad the shock announcement wasn't something more.
> 
> Still though, this is a special Mewtwo they're giving away, it has the new move Psystrike.
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Psystrike
> ...



It learns the move at lvl 100.


----------



## Diamondred (Sep 18, 2011)

it seems that i was wrong in the end, i can't yet believe that Masuda only went to the show to talk about the Mewtwo event... that really disappointed me!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 18, 2011)

This "Shock Announcement" just pissed me off...


----------



## Ace (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I suppose I braced myself for dissapointment a bit. I had a feeling that nothing great was going to happen. I mean seriously, it's only been 6 months since B/W was released, give 'em a break!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 18, 2011)

haha lol.
Pokemon fans got duped


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 18, 2011)

thts actually quite awesome actually. free pokemon over wifi, i am sure jap gamers were happy although the rest of the world wasnt.


----------



## kevan (Sep 18, 2011)

The only dissapoint for me is that I can't get it


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 18, 2011)

:shocked:

Why did they even translate it anyway? It's only for Japanese people anyway


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 18, 2011)

It would be more shocking if the mewtwo knew thunder


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Sep 18, 2011)

I was expecting the Pokemon Red/Green remakes


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2011)

This is all good and dandy but where's the "shocking" news?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 18, 2011)

This is the disappointed kind of shocking....
*sigh* Oh well.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 18, 2011)

This is either one very strange fuck up,or the smartest thing trollfreak has ever done
Really?First a site mistranslates the summary to feature a "shocking" announcement,then the pokemon smash website says it'll reveal the latest game information,and finally masuda  appears with a question mark,all for a normal mewtwo giveaway and a spin-off?
Though I still think that the mewtwo will unlock something in gray,considering mewtwo is tied with the third of the energy trio thanks to the new TCG expansion


----------



## .Darky (Sep 18, 2011)

Guys, the shocking part was a mistranslation...didn't any of you read the posts in the first page?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2011)

I am shocked.
Google, you suck at translating this.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 18, 2011)

I  hope the us gets this event, mewtwo is my favorite legendary.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 18, 2011)

Aww man, not only is it not a RSE Remake announcement or a Grey Version Announcement (Not supprised that it wasn't though to be honest.), but the Mewtwo isn't even that special. It can already learn all three of those moves.

Where is my Tail Glow Mewtwo? Sigh, no matter.

Either way, maybe those just entering the 5th generation as their first will finally stop asking "whats a mewtwo?"


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 18, 2011)

I never thought I'd see the original legendary as an event Pokemon.

I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I never thought I'd see the original legendary as an event Pokemon.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about it.



To be honest, in my opinion, only Mew is the most legendary. Like I feel as if all the others after Ho-Oh and Lugia are not that great. But that's just me. All of these other "legendary pokemon" really aren't that legendary to me at all, and they don't feel like it. I also don't like how in the games you can catch the Legendary Pokemon. It shouldn't be like that all. But eh, no point in a begger being a chooser.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 19, 2011)

I knew it was going to be a lousy Mewtwo event.

And the next shocking announcement will be the revealing of a Local wireless or IR based product to transfer your Red/Blue/Yellow/Green/Silver/Gold Pokemon to Black/White....which won't be as bad as the Mewtwo event. I think it would be kind of nice, actually.


----------



## Le Panda (Sep 19, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Guys, the shocking part was a mistranslation...didn't any of you read the posts in the first page?



Yes, but still. Masuda doesn't come on the show for small things such as the mewtwo event, it HAS to have more to it.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Le Panda said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the announcement of PokePark 2.


----------



## Le Panda (Sep 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Le Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Mewtwo has no relevance to the spin off game whatsoever. CoroCoro revealed the game almost a week before Pokemon Smash showed the first footage of the game. In addition to that, according to my speculation (which I'm not saying matters), it's a little odd to be distributing a mewtwo event for B/W for nothing while it would be better to just go ahead and distribute Genesect or Meloetta, and to mention that in the Hail Blizzard & Psycho Drive sets, one of the cards show that Mewtwo and Kyurem are fighting. (http://www.pocketmonsters.net/images/ib/30...62734320042.png)

It could be a hint to Pokemon Grey or a new movie.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Le Panda said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said it did have any relevance, nor did anyone else.


----------



## Le Panda (Sep 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Le Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, whatever. We'll find out soon. The game isn't even getting any hype.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

Still believe though that we could see a Gray (or at least a Mewtwo returns thing in the anime).
Edit: And yet, Serebii saying they are celebrating the first anniversary of Black and White with the strongest Pokemon; Mewtwo, kinda scares me about any Gray hope..


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 19, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were the Meloetta and Genesect movies released yet?
Nope?

And what about Keldeo?
Genesect and Meloetta are, like, the least interesting of the four event-only Pokémon,


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 19, 2011)

[sarcasm]Oh this is so shocking! Oh, this is so awesome that it's shocking. Oh my god[/sarcasm]


----------



## smellyunicorn (Sep 19, 2011)

Never heard of Pokemon Smash, how long has it been on?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 19, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made me lose the game WHY???????????


----------



## Amphy2310 (Sep 20, 2011)

this news... It shocks me greatly


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> DarkShadow96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope he was not. However can just transfer him from HG/SS or GBA -> Pearl/Diamond/Plat -> Gen V lol.

Still pointless Mewtwo to be honest.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 26, 2011)

The Mewtwo is available for download now, on japanese versions of Black and White.
Turns out the 4th move is Electro Ball, and for a pokémon with base 130 speed that is delicious.

Oh and it also holds a King's rock for whatever reason.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 26, 2011)

OMMGMGGG SO AWESOME...

I could..just...CREATE one with PokeSAV now couldn't I?

and for a second there I thought they were announcing a fresh pokemon game for the 3DS>..guess I set my expectations too high.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 26, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> OMMGMGGG SO AWESOME...
> 
> I could..just...CREATE one with PokeSAV now couldn't I?
> 
> and for a second there I thought they were announcing a fresh pokemon game for the 3DS>..guess I set my expectations too high.


Well, they did announce Poképark 2 actually, and Super Pokémon Rumble is out on the 3DS soon.

But yeah, use the event database to pokésav yourself a nice little mewtwo with delicious IVs and nature.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 26, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Turns out the 4th move is *Electro Ball*


There ya go. It's _shocking_, isn't it?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 26, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly


----------



## machomuu (Sep 26, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> OMMGMGGG SO AWESOME...
> 
> I could..just...CREATE one with PokeSAV now couldn't I?
> 
> and for a second there I thought they were announcing a fresh pokemon game for the 3DS>..guess I set my expectations too high.


Well it's good for me and the millions of other people that don't use Pokesav.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally enjoy soft-resetting my game over and over to try and get the ideal nature and IVs on my events like this, but it's not exactly good for me to pump hours into a random number generator like that, despite the enjoyment.
But I just will not use pokésav out of principle, gotta make the effort to get something that's really mine.


----------

